# Mavs Sign Guard From Iceland



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Mavs Sign Guard From Iceland

DALLAS (AP) - The Dallas Mavericks added to their international flair Tuesday by signing guard Jon Stefansson of Iceland. 

The 6-foot-5, 200-pound Stefansson is a member of Iceland's national team and was the player of the year in his homeland's top league in 2002. 

He played two years in that league, then spent last season with TBB Trier of Germany, where he averaged 13 points, 2.7 assists and 2.8 rebounds. He was an early entry candidate for the 2003 NBA draft, but wasn't selected. 

Dallas' roster also includes players from Germany (Dirk Nowitzki), Canada (Steve Nash), Mexico (Eduardo Najera), France (Tariq Abdul-Wahad) and Czech Republic (Jiri Welsch). 
http://sports.iwon.com/news/09022003/v0020.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Good I thought we where a bit short on gaurds...


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

How will this affected Raja Bell?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

BYE BYE RAJA... you will be missed(hopefully someone can fill that void)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this just a signing for training camp?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

NBA.com profile.
http://www.nba.com/draft2003/profiles/StefanssonJon.html

NBADraft.net profile.
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/jonsteffansson.htm

FreePlayers.com profile.
http://www.freeplayers.com/sportalents/jonstefansson.html


----------



## BlueNorth (Jul 14, 2003)

Probably just a training camp move, we have a few guards already, nash, best, daniels, jiri and fin


----------

